# The pressure is mounting.



## eric-ev (Apr 28, 2009)

Your webcam won't come up, but it sounds like it's coming along great! FYI many pipes are welded together and won't have an easy way to disconnect. They will definately disconnect from the engine's head though. A sawsall or similar may be in order, or a cutting torch if you have access to one. Keep us updated!


----------

